# Picture request: 3SDM 0.06



## 99silvrA4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody has pictures of 3SDM 0.06 wheels on a CC, preferably a black one. I've decided my CC needs wheels and lowered so I'm just wondering. I've been looking around but can't find any pictures. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Waiting for better weather

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99silvrA4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ahh I gotcha, can't wait to see these!!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## 99silvrA4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn that looks good! Is that your car? If so what are the specs? Thanks!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

99silvrA4 said:


> Damn that looks good! Is that your car? If so what are the specs? Thanks!


not my car found the pictures on Instagram


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

That looks nice. I can't wait to get mine in...should be here this week or next. I will post some pics up once I get them. I know there will be fender work involved.:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Got 10s i assume

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah 19x10 et35 on all 4 corners. I'm not gonna be able to wait for the weather to break here in ohio:banghead:. I really need to move south.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

If you cant get the 10s in the front let me know! I got 19x8.5 square set. Maybe we can work something out  

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

OK will do. I should be able to fit them though.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Just in case 


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

adult photo sharing


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

is this a square fit, cause im ordering mine this week just trying to figured out if I should run staggered or not, I am on air so I want something that will tuck


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

1moreyear said:


> is this a square fit, cause im ordering mine this week just trying to figured out if I should run staggered or not, I am on air so I want something that will tuck


18 x 8.5 all around. My car is a daily so I went with what made the most sense $wi$e.


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

oo truu thanks, idk if I should do 8.5s front or go 10s front


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

1moreyear said:


> oo truu thanks, idk if I should do 8.5s front or go 10s front


Check with* CB TUNING* for pricing and availability.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

1moreyear said:


> oo truu thanks, idk if I should do 8.5s front or go 10s front


10s is aggressive for front fitment but it's possible with some works. why not 8.5" + spacers for front? That's still you like stagger fitment.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


Man, you have to be obsessed about your car or wheels to be doing this at night and in the cold :laugh:
Pics when you get it fully installed, please :beer:.


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Finally got my wheels today and test fitted then, it won't take as much work as I thought it would take to make these work...just a minor roll and slight pull nothing my buddies Eastwood fender roller can't handle. Now I gotta wait for ohio's ****ty weather to be over so I can rock these. Next will be the frame notch so I can go a little lower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh specs are 19x10 +35 all around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ That looks sick man. What size tires are those? How much lower do you think you'll go?


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tires are 235/35/19 and I wanna go about an inch lower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that concave looks good, definitely needs to go lower to pull that off that stretch


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah that is the plan as soon as the weather gets good here...at least we dodged all the snow they were calling for today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Monday 60 degrees









Today 6inches of snow









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Where u live at man? That's how much we were supposed to get but it never got cold enough, we are just now getting a dusting of snow.

Btw what are u lowered on? Car looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Im in Chicago
Car is sitting on H&R Ultra Lows

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

How's the ride with them, I'm on solo werks now and I'm considering getting the ultra lows as an upgrade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

I had Megan's on my last car and I love the adjustability I thought they rode almost as good as stock when I had the stock wheels and just slightly worse when I had my summer wheels on with low pros


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

They ride like a dream! But you will be hitting your axle on the passenger side frame....










Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I already do with my solowerks, mines getting a frame notch this spring/summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Did another quick test fit today with the rear perches out and the front helper sprigs out. I get my alignment later today and this Friday my frame gets notched so I can lower the front a little more. Now I just can't wait for warm weather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup:

19x10 all around is crazy. :laugh:


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah it's gonna be so worth it when I have everything dialed in how I want though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Is each wheel is pretty heavy? I heard ranging from 26 to 30lbs each


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Streb0708 said:


> Did another quick test fit today with the rear perches out and the front helper sprigs out. I get my alignment later today and this Friday my frame gets notched so I can lower the front a little more. Now I just can't wait for warm weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks so good! Do you have any issues with rubbing in the back?


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Streb0708 said:


> Did another quick test fit today with the rear perches out and the front helper sprigs out. I get my alignment later today and this Friday my frame gets notched so I can lower the front a little more. Now I just can't wait for warm weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks alot better. got a better angle shot to show poke at this hieght?


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

I will post more once I get the frame notched and the ride height dialed in...plan on getting a nice photo shoot eventually, once the snow stops here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Streb0708 said:


> I will post more once I get the frame notched and the ride height dialed in...plan on getting a nice photo shoot eventually, once the snow stops here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


damn snow! I have 19x10 +34 all around. Not yet mounted tho. Still trying to decide tires, or if I even want to keep them or not. Your stance will help me decide:thumbup: haha


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted from iPotato


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

I get my frame notch done Saturday, hope to have the wheels on and ride height dialed in by Monday...I will post picks when I am done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Once the frame is notched, can you take few pics of the notch? I gotta notch mine


Posted from iPotato


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm having the guy that does all my paint and body do it, he said it won't be more than $150 and that's to grind it down and hit with paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just thought i would share a few more fitment pics, the rear is now as low as it will go...the front is low as I can go without a notch. The drive shaft already hits on extreme bumps and dips in the road. I was supposed to get it notched over the weekend, but the local shop backed out and made up some excuse as to why they wouldn't do it. So the plan is to find time to take it up to Toledo to have it done by a forum member and then lower the front another 3/4 of an inch to a full inch to match the rear fitment. Hopefully I can get some full shots tomorrow since it's supposed to be in the 60s here in Ohio finally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Here are a few more pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice. What brand tirees are you running? also how much camber in the back?:thumbup:


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got toyo proxes...225/35/19 all around and the rear is at -3.5 but the shop I took it to said I could max out at -4.5 if I wanted with the stock setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Hows the turning radius of those 10s up front?

Heres mine
8.5 all around









Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

The turning radius is good, I don't rub at all in the front or the back, only bad thing is I gotta run -4 in the back so I eat through tires pretty quickly, but the look is killer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Im at -3.6
How much did u have to play with fenders?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

I had to roll them pretty good in the rear, the fronts just took a little bit of work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

